# [23AUG] "Hacked" Play Store 3.8.17.4 (Wishlist, delta "smart" updates, gift cards)



## webDeWo

Hey guys,

I was looking for this yesterday and I found nothing, so I decided to "hack" the Play Store apk myself.
It's just 3.8.17 Play Store with Wishlist and (US only for now) gift cards activated.

*How to install (or update)*


> 1. Make a nandroid or backup Play Store by Titanium
> 2. Go to Settings » Apps » All » Google Play Store, tap "Uninstall updates" (if active) and confirm
> 3. Download my APK, place it on /sdcard and rename to Phonesky.apk
> 4. In Root Explorer (or any other file explorer that uses root permissions, but* don't* use ES File Explorer) go to /system/app and remove Phonesky.apk
> ---4.1. If you see any com.android.vending-*.apk file in this directory, remove it too
> 5. Copy Phonesky.apk from /sdcard to /system/app
> 6. Reboot


*Screenshots*


Code:


https://plus.google.com/photos/103113367881493800003/albums/5777438263662654481<br />
or<br />
[URL=https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.344071545674005.80514]https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.344071545674005.80514[/URL].100002134861260&type=3<br />

*Changelog*


> _3.8.17.4-2_
> FC fix
> _3.8.17.4-1_
> updated to 3.8.17
> something big is coming!
> _3.8.16.4_
> based on the latest Play Store 3.8.16 (nothing new - updated DE, FA, JA translations and minor bug fixes)
> _3.8.15.4_
> mobile connection emulation when over Wi-fi (Store thinks you're over 3G and activates Smart [delta] Updates - downloads only small part of every update instead of a whole file)
> increased cache size
> easter egg (ha! find it!)
> buf fixes and performance improvements
> _3.8.15.3_
> removed device restrictions (you can install every app available in Play Store - even if your device isn't compatibile)
> Store won't update itself to any newer version
> _3.8.15.2_
> bug fixes
> _3.8.15.1_
> _first release_


*DOWNLOAD*


Code:


<br />
[URL=https://hotfile]https://hotfile[/URL].com/list/2079715/2f98b65<br />

Tested on Galaxy Nexus w/ Jelly Bean (CM10, clean build) - it just works.

Disclaimer: Do NOT reupload the APK. Link to this thread instead. Thanks.

Twitter: @maciej (don't donate, just follow







)


----------



## bdogg718k

Worked fine here. You should recommend people change permissions to rw-r-r just to be safe.


----------



## Rydah805

Thanks. I noticed though that the my apps is different than the actual on in stock 3.8.15. Any clue?

*
Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
*


----------



## Rydah805

Also, when at "my apps," hitting the back key force closes the app.

*
Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
*


----------



## bdogg718k

I have the same problem!


----------



## Rydah805

bdogg718k said:


> I have the same problem!


I was able to fix it, but out of respect of op, I won't post it until he ok's it.

*
Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
*


----------



## webDeWo

Rydah805 said:


> Also, when at "my apps," hitting the back key force closes the app.
> 
> *Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!*


Can you attach your logcat? I don't have any problem with "My Apps".

Okey, see the problem. I'll fix it in a few minutes.

*EDIT: *fixed, download v3.8.15.2 and install as previously.


----------



## webDeWo

Updated to v3.8.15.3. See the changelog.


----------



## webDeWo

Updated to v3.8.16.4. See the changelog.


----------



## Rydah805

New play store update. Could you make a version without the update skipper? Also without the translations. Thanks! Trying to keep this as stock, but I welcome the other mods. 

http://beta.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390034591667978506

*
Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
*


----------



## Rydah805

Actually, 1 with out the easter egg added and the update skipper would be nice.

*
Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
*


----------



## webDeWo

Rydah805 said:


> New play store update. Could you make a version without the update skipper? Also without the translations. Thanks! Trying to keep this as stock, but I welcome the other mods.
> 
> http://beta.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390034591667978506
> 
> *
> Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
> *


I've already updated my hacked Store to 3.8.16. See my previous post.


----------



## webDeWo

Updated do 3.8.17.


----------



## webDeWo

Guys, do not install the 3.8.17.4-1 Play Store - there's a nasty bug that causes FCs. Repairing it 3.8.17.4-2 version is now available for download.


----------

